# Just wanted to show off the new website....



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi fellow locked-downers.....

Our singer Dana K just launched our new website - she's in several bands so all are featured on the site. I think it's pretty good, except for showing my ugly mug in some of the pictures...

www.danak.ca

We can't wait to get back to live shows, hopefully end of summer into fall, when it starts happening, you'll read about them here.

Stay safe and keep ya chops up.....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

She's got a great voice!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great website! Congrats!

Please keep us updated about your band and where you are (eventually, hopefully) playing locally.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So which band are you in?


----------



## HeresJono (Feb 26, 2021)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Hi fellow locked-downers.....
> 
> Our singer Dana K just launched our new website - she's in several bands so all are featured on the site. I think it's pretty good, except for showing my ugly mug in some of the pictures...
> 
> ...


So happy numbers are down and things are opening up! Gig time!


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> So which band are you in?


Jacked


----------

